# how to pull out a fuel tank



## trk11chris (Oct 17, 2009)

my friend has a john deer 440 log skidder cable i think? it has rust in the fuel tank.every time i go up and down hills i have to clean the glass bowl. how do you remove the tank?


----------



## RRSsawshop (Oct 17, 2009)

:spam:


----------



## redprospector (Oct 17, 2009)

trk11chris said:


> my friend has a john deer 440 log skidder cable i think? it has rust in the fuel tank.every time i go up and down hills i have to clean the glass bowl. how do you remove the tank?



Mine is a 440b, the tank is in the frame rails under the winch. If I remember right there's 4 bolts holding it in. You may have to take the plate off the back (under the arch) to get the tank out, or I guess you could break it at the center pin, not really sure, I've never had to take the tank out of mine.

Andy


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 17, 2009)

What are you gonna do with it once you get it out?

i think a sturdy brush, some solvent, and a dosconnected fuel line would be easier than removing the whole shibang...


----------



## fmaglin (Oct 17, 2009)

056 kid said:


> What are you gonna do with it once you get it out?
> 
> i think a sturdy brush, some solvent, and a dosconnected fuel line would be easier than removing the whole shibang...


Actually, that's a good point. I have had this problem in the past, not on a 440, but on an old JD skid steer loader. What I did was use a mild solution of muratic acid to dissolve the rust and scale. Keep in mind that I am not recommending this method. Back when I did this there were not all of the EPA regulations that we have now and if I recollect, I neutralized the acid after I drained it out of the tank. This method also runs the risk of rust reforming after the acid has oxidized the inside of the tank. The procedure did take care of my problem though, and without having to remove the fuel tank.


----------

